# Big Goldfish



## ad (Sep 25, 2008)

I was down at the lake with the kids to feed the ducks and there was a huge goldfish,
I didnt know they got that big, the white above him is part of a slice of bread, It looked amazing when the sun hit him,
Cheers
Adam


----------



## wil (Sep 25, 2008)

was it a goldfish or a koi carp?


----------



## FROGGIESrCUTEo_O (Sep 25, 2008)

Holy carp!!!!!!!!
That's massive, it looks like some type of carp........
Jess


----------



## scottyz23 (Sep 25, 2008)

Gold fish are actually a type of carp and if put in a big enough area will grow huge, like that one ^, but they eat the eggs of other fish like trout, red belly and destroy their environments by making the water dirty, thats why they're a pest.


----------



## Camo (Sep 25, 2008)

Its a koi carp for sure. Long body structure. Its not a european carp they are brown/silver in colour.

Its a big one.

Cameron


----------



## Khagan (Sep 25, 2008)

Jesus, it looks like it's 2x bigger than the ducks!


----------



## Luke1 (Sep 25, 2008)

geez thats massive LOL! it looks like a cross kinda! it has the long fins and stuff like a gold fish...but huge length like a karp...even though they are part of the same family group!


----------



## KaaTom (Sep 25, 2008)

OMG get a load of that fish.... where was that


----------



## Sdaji (Sep 25, 2008)

Looks like a Koi, Cynprinus carpio. The regular goldfish, Carassius auratus can get pretty large too. I fished a regular goldfish (nicely coloured) out of a pond in Melbourne, it was about 45cm long. I pulled two and a half metric cups of eggs out of her! She was the only one in that pond and had no males to breed with. I kept that one in my freezer for a few years so I could show anyone who doubted the size :lol: We get Koi down here too, they get massive, several times larger than 'goldfish carp', although they're illegal to keep in Victoria so you basically never see colourful ones.

Someone correct me if I'm wrong on the spelling of the names


----------



## cris (Sep 25, 2008)

I didnt know these where common around Brisbane, what area is it in? It is probably worth reporting if it isnt common knowledge they are there.

Its also a new spot to go fishing...


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Sep 25, 2008)

Wow that is so cool.just beautiful!


----------



## funcouple (Sep 25, 2008)

hard to tell, but i think its probably a koi. they look like a large goldfish. koi are usally found in japanes gardens. other people also have ponds in their yards with them. i have a mate that breeds them, and he has some that are almost a metre long.


----------



## waikare (Sep 25, 2008)

kill it they eat everything


----------



## 8438478395783468 (Sep 25, 2008)

im no fish expert but rnt goldfish European Carp???


----------



## first_time_owner (Sep 25, 2008)

when i went to Japan last year outside himeji castle i swear there were koi fish about 1 metre long! they were massive!
but thats pretty big for aus lol


----------



## stripe (Sep 25, 2008)

how scary :| wonder if it eats the other goldfish haha.


----------



## first_time_owner (Sep 25, 2008)

everyone thort i was strange for taking pics of them lol


----------



## Chrisreptile (Sep 27, 2008)

Yeh, all of the Koi in Japan are massive, they also have lots of varied colours.


----------



## Ramsayi (Sep 27, 2008)

Chrisreptile said:


> Yeh, all of the Koi in Japan are massive, they also have lots of varied colours.



Baby ones too ?


----------



## spongebob (Sep 27, 2008)

8438478395783468 said:


> im no fish expert but rnt goldfish European Carp???



Carp originated in central asia and were spread by man as a food supply (desperate people our forefathers!). Carp can survive out of water, in say damp cloth for extended periods- a day or more. The ones that moved westwards across Europe were developed into strains with large scales (mirror carp) or no scales (leather carp). Those that went east eventually got to Japan and it was here that different colour morphs were developed-Koi. Today these characteristics have been used to develop a huge range of Koi. They look fantastic in the right set up. Unfortuntely they are not a good species to be in Australian bio systems

Goldfish are a different species but again I think they originate in asia.


----------



## Black_Venom (Sep 27, 2008)

Wow never seen anything like that before

Yipe


----------



## Dragon-Drew (Sep 27, 2008)

Maybe he got that big from eating the ducks


----------



## BlindSnake (Sep 27, 2008)

Fish it out and cook it up.
like they say on the iron chef...When eating carp,remember the best part is the jelly just under the skin.
Mmmmm carp jelly. (Drools)


----------



## jaih (Sep 27, 2008)

Looks similar to our koi.


----------



## shane14 (Sep 27, 2008)

must eat whole ducks every day geeze that thing is like a whale


----------



## disasterpiece7.0 (Sep 27, 2008)

What alot of people don't realise is how big regular goldfish can get in the right conditions. People release them into local waterways thinking they won't grow bigger.


----------



## redbellybite (Sep 27, 2008)

even the ducks look worried............


----------



## Kirby (Sep 27, 2008)

its just a full grown comet goldfish. 

koi have a differently shaped head. much more alien like. 

also, notice the long elegant fins. koi don't get this, even with age. 

if anything, a comet X fantail (yes.... a hybrid.. lol) not a koi IMO

i work in a pet store


----------



## Kirby (Sep 27, 2008)

spongebob said:


> Goldfish are a different species but again I think they originate in asia.



true, wild goldfish are brown/black. short finned and kinda ugly (a short comet like shape) and the colours eg. gold, white and the variations were bred as ornamental fish, and the more ornamental you get, the weaker and harder to keep (generally)


----------



## jessb (Sep 27, 2008)

shane13 said:


> must eat whole ducks every day geeze that thing is like a whale


 
I remember seeing a sign next to one of the ponds in the Sydney Botanic Gardens saying that the adult eels in the pond would sometimes eat the ducklings, but it was only fair, as the ducks would also eat the elvers!!!


----------



## Chrisreptile (Sep 27, 2008)

Ramsayi said:


> Baby ones too ?



Yep, especially the baby ones - they start out huge and shrink as they mature


----------



## Manda1032 (Sep 28, 2008)

Its a Japanese longfin Koi X breed, in good condition too. It's a crossbreed cause the tail isn't long enough to be a true longfin. If it weren't for the fact it's in Bris and in QLD anyform of koi carp is illegal I'd trap it and make some money from it cause people pay huge $$ for them.
And where you found it is the exact reason as to why they are illegal, which spoils it for the responsible people.
Some colours of Koi are so prized they are worth 100's of thousands to Millions of dollars to breeders.


----------



## ad (Sep 28, 2008)

Here are some more pics of the koi,


----------



## Ninjaette (Sep 28, 2008)

At the local park in the neighbourhood where I grew up in Melbourne there was a HUGE comet in the pond they had there. It used to swim around after the ducks and eat their poo LOL. Me and my boyfriend at the time used to call him Moby


----------

